# New Canine Hydrotherapy & Grooming



## lanashirek9 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi I'm Nicki and I have just opened my new venture Lancashire K9 - which I am extremely passionate and proud of. My centre offers fully qualified Canine Hydrotherapy and Grooming Services in Bury, Lancashire. We specialise in rehabilitation swims in addition to fit, health and fun swims. All are fully supervised by our hydrotherapist in our heated pool. Our qualified groomer also offers full grooms to breed standard in our state of the art salon too. We have a ACPAT physiotherapist who works within our centre, offering either stand along physio sessions or hydro / physio sessions. This can be booked directly through ourselves. All our clients are treated as part of our wider family and we offer a home care service when you are on holiday too - where your pooch stays in our homes and swims daily. See our website for further details and give me a call on 0161 761 6163to see what services we can offer you and your dog.


----------

